# Burning with wire



## sawdust2014 (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't seem to get the wire to burn the wood when i try to make rings on a project. have tried copper wire, regular electric fence wire. Do you have to have the lathe at high speed? what am i doing wrong?:blink:


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I burn all the time with a piece of copper wire. The faster it is turning the better it burns but you don't need it wide open. You need to apply some pressure on the wire too not just hold it to the surface. I can tell by the amount of smoke how dark the color is I have done so many. 

A fresh piece of wire doesn't burn as good as it will after it gets some color to it. Seems to be slicker and has less friction. Keep trying, you will get it figured out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

My local wood turning club had a demo last month about various surfacing techniques including wood burning.

The demonstrator was advocating using nichrome wire from Auto Electrical heating or Appliance store. This is designed to take the current and not fall apart.

Take a look at this reference which was mentioned in the demonstration.

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/extras/projects/priddle/WoodBurner.html


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I use old electric guitar strings. You get 6 gauges and a lot of use out of each string. I made two handles by drilling a hole through dowels. Drill your hole small enough and the string has a nub at the bottom so all you have to do is thread through the other handle and give a few twists.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I tried a lot of wire back when I was learning this technique. Hard to bead guitar stings or copper wire. Nichrome wire didn't actually work that well surprisingly. What you need is pressure and speed. I find that wrapping the wire around the piece as much as possible increases the amount of heat you get. The smaller the piece the higher the speed needs to be to get it to burn simply because the surface speed of the wood is traveling slower on small vs large diameters. 
This technique doesn't work well for platters and hand mirror so I use a brocken piece of formica. I cut a groove and them force the formica in there with the lathe running probably 1500 rpm or so if it's a small circle. If it's a 12" platter and your working toward the outer edge 800 rpm will probably be a good starting place.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I use wire I got from the auto parts store that has an intended purpose of cutting the seal on windshields so you can change them. Stuff works great. Be sure that whatever wire you go with, you make a couple of handles to wrap it around. Do not try and hold it in your hand and most definately dont wrap it around your finger. I know that sounds like common sence but people do things everyday that make you ask questions.


----------



## sawdust2014 (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks for the tips.. will give it a try.. the handles make sense, can't hold it tight enough...:yes:


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Could someone put some pictures on of what this does?? Sounds really cool but kinda want to see it thanks!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

jjboozel said:


> Could someone put some pictures on of what this does?? Sounds really cool but kinda want to see it thanks!


 Heres a link to some tool handles I made awhile back. The lines on the handle are burned in with a wire.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/rus-carbide-tool-handles-48177/


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

Of course, the first step to making a good blackened line with wire, is to turn a nice groove. I use a point tool (pyramid).

Any wire should work; I use several different gages for different effects. Get my wire at the usual places (HD, Lowes, Michaels, etc.). Haven't needed anything special. Some say you need wound wire (like guitar strings), but I've never used that kind. Mine is just single filament aluminum.

Secret for me, is to have the lathe running mid-range on the faster end (maybe 1700 RPM or so). Lay the wire in the groove from the top. Slowly bring the wire down over the sides of the piece, so that it contacts a greater area of the circumference. Go no more than 200 or so degrees around though (don't want to get all wrapped up). Now, apply a bit of pressure and wait a few seconds. You will feel the wire start to drag significantly (the wood is starting to change under the wire, and the coefficient of friction is changing there). Next you will see smoke and smell the burning wood. Get the color where you want it and stop.

Easy as pie.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

i have better success at higher speed and with pressure. I have just used plain old tie wire on mine and had decent results. I like to cut a small groove to give it some dimension.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I have plenty of old guitar strings...do you use the double wound thicker strings (E A D) or the single wire thinner strings (G B E) or both?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've used them all. In fact I made my guitar teacher a pen and keychain and used the strings to burn grooves spaced just as they are on the nut.


----------



## Tazhunter0 (May 6, 2013)

Going to have to try this.


----------

